# Weekly Competition 2014-40



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R F2 R U2 F' U2 F U' R U
*2. *F U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R' U
*3. *F2 U R' U2 F U2 R' F' U'
*4. *F U F2 R' F2 R' F2 R'
*5. *F2 R' F2 R2 U' F' R2 F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F U R2 U R D L F' R2 D R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 F D2 L2 F' D2
*2. *F2 U R2 D L2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B' L' R2 F' L' B' F2 U R B
*3. *F D2 B' U' R' L2 B' R' L2 B R2 F R2 B L2 B R2 B' U2
*4. *B D2 F L2 D2 B' F2 R2 B' R2 U2 L' U R2 F L' F2 L' B' U L'
*5. *L2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 D L F D R U' B R F2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' F Rw2 D R U L' Rw' R2 B2 Rw F' Uw2 Rw B D2 Uw U' Fw F2 D Rw2 U' B2 Rw' U Rw B' R Fw' R2 F' L2 Rw' R' D' U B Rw' R'
*2. *Rw' D F D2 Uw2 R2 U B' Fw2 L2 Uw B2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 B2 Fw D' Rw R2 U' B D' L2 Fw' Uw' Rw' D U Rw' B' Fw2 Rw' U' B2 D2 L Fw2 L
*3. *R2 B' Uw' L B R' D L' Fw2 R D2 U' Fw' R Uw2 R2 D Uw2 U2 F2 Uw U' B' U2 B L F2 D2 Fw D Uw' Rw2 Fw R' Fw D2 R2 Fw' D U'
*4. *U' F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 D' U B D' Uw2 R' U' B F2 D Fw2 U2 R2 B' R2 D' Fw' R U B' D2 F L2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Uw2 U' Fw' F2 L R2
*5. *B2 Fw2 D' B Rw2 F D Uw U' L' D2 R' Fw' Rw D' L' Uw' F2 Uw' Fw Uw' L' F' Rw' D' Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw' B2 D' Rw' D2 Fw' Uw2 L2 R2 Uw' L R

*5x5x5*
*1. *F2 Rw' F D U2 L' Lw2 Rw' Uw Rw2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 Rw' Bw D' Dw2 Lw' B Bw2 Fw' F D' F' Dw' Bw' D2 Uw R' U2 Fw' U Bw2 Uw Bw2 Rw' D2 F L' Lw F' Lw2 Dw' L2 Fw' Uw L2 Fw' D Uw U' L Lw' U L' Lw2 Rw F'
*2. *Rw2 B2 Lw' Dw R2 Bw2 Fw Dw' F' Rw2 Dw' Uw' U B Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 R2 F Rw2 D2 Lw2 D F2 D' R Dw' Lw2 Rw2 R' U' Bw' U' F' Lw Dw2 Lw2 Dw B' D' U2 Rw Bw L Uw' U R' F D U B2 L' Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw F2 D2 Lw R2
*3. *Bw' Uw U' L Bw Dw2 Fw F' U B' Rw2 Uw' L Uw2 Bw' L' R' U2 Bw' F' L2 B' Fw Lw Dw2 Lw2 B Fw' D Uw' F2 Dw2 F2 D' L' Dw' Uw Lw B' F' U2 B Fw' R' D Dw' U2 L' Rw2 Bw D2 B L R2 D Uw' U Rw' Bw2 Rw
*4. *Rw2 R' D' U' B2 U Lw Dw2 F' D B D' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Bw' L2 U2 L2 F' R' D2 U2 B' Fw2 L' Fw' Lw' Rw' R2 D' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw' U2 Rw Bw Fw D2 Lw2 R Fw Dw2 U2 L' D Uw Fw2 F' L D Uw Fw F Dw2 Rw R' U Fw
*5. *D2 Fw F Rw B F' U R Uw' B U2 L Fw' L' Lw2 U Lw' Rw Dw2 Uw2 U Fw F2 L' Lw D2 Dw B' D B2 Uw2 U Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' Lw R' U' L2 D' L2 Rw' D' Dw' F Uw B Uw2 U Bw' Uw2 Bw R2 Dw' Uw B L2 R Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *R' 3U' L 3U 3R2 F 2L' B' U2 L2 2U L' B' F' D2 R' B2 D2 3U' F' L' 3R B' D' 2B 2L2 2B 2D2 F2 R' 2B' 2U2 2L' 3F 2R D 3F' 2L 2R R B2 F2 2L 2R2 3U L2 R 3U2 2F2 2R' F 2R' 2B2 F' 2U' 3R' D' 2D 2F' 2U2 F2 L B 3R2 2D' 2B' D 2R 2U' L'
*2. *R 2B L 3R2 2F2 U 3R2 2F L' 3R2 2R 2D' 3R2 U2 3R' R' 2B' 3F 2U2 U' 2R' 2D 3U2 2B2 2F2 3U 2U U 3R' 2B 3R D' F 2U2 U 2B' L2 3U 3R 2R2 3F F2 D 3U2 2U2 2R2 2B 2F 3R' D' 2D 3R 3F' 2F2 2R' 3U' R' 2D2 2U' 2B' 2F' L2 2L' 3R' 2R' 2B2 R2 2D2 3U' 2U2
*3. *2F' 3U' 2B2 2F' L D2 3F' 2L' 3U 2R2 D' 3F F' 3R 2B' 2U' F2 L2 2D2 2R2 2F2 2D' 3F' L 3U2 3F' F 3U' 2U' U' 2R R2 D 2D2 U2 3R2 B 2B2 2L 3F2 3U' 2U2 3R2 R F' L 2L' 3U2 R2 F2 L2 B' 2B2 2D' 2U2 2L' 3R2 2F' F' 2U' U 2L2 D' 2D' 3U 3R' F2 R' 2F' 2D'
*4. *D2 B 2D' 2L' 2B 3U L B' 3R2 R2 F' 2U' 2B D2 2U' F 2U' 2L2 R' D2 3U 2B' 2U 2L B L D' 2D 3R2 2U2 U L2 2B2 L 2B' 3F 2F2 F' R2 D L' R' 3U2 U L2 3R 2R2 2U2 L2 2L' 2R' 2B2 3F D' B2 U' F2 L2 2R2 2U F2 U' 2B' 2F' 2U2 B2 2L' D2 2U U'
*5. *3U' F2 D 2L2 R 2F2 R 2F F L 2R' B D 2B 2L' 3U' 2F 3R 2R' B' R' 2B' D B 3F2 2D2 U' 3F' 2U2 F' L 3R2 3U B' 2L' 2U' 2L R' 2D' L 3F2 2D' B2 U2 2F' 3U2 L' F' R 3F2 R 3F L 2R' D 2D2 2F2 R' D F' L D' 2D 2U U' 2B2 2L2 R' D 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 3D U2 F2 L' B' L2 2R' 2B2 R D' F2 2L 2R2 3D' 2B' 3B2 D2 3D2 3L' D2 2D2 2R 3U2 B F2 D' L D' 2L 2F' 3U' 3B' 2L2 2R' R 2B2 3B' F' L 3L 3R 2D 2U B2 2B' F2 2U 3L R' 2B' 3B' 3F' 2F F 2L' 3F2 2F2 2U 3L B D 3D2 3U 2B' F L2 F R2 B2 3F2 2L2 2R' B' 3B 2D' U B2 2R2 2U' 3L' 3B' 3R2 2B D B2 3D 2L 2U' F' 2L2 3R 2D 2U2 2R2 D2 3U2 L2 2L 3B2
*2. *B' 3F 2F2 2D2 2F 3L' B2 D2 B2 2F' F' 2L2 3D B' 2B' L2 R B 2L 3F2 2F' F2 L 2L 2R2 D' 3U' 3F' 3R2 2R' F' U' B2 2R F2 3D2 3B 2D 2F 3R 3D' 3R' B2 R' 2B' 2R2 2F2 D L2 R' D' B2 3L' 3U 2U2 2F' 3D' 3U' U2 B 2B 2F2 L 2L' 3F' R2 3U 2U2 2B 2F2 D2 3L R2 3B' 3U' 2B 3R 2F' 3R 3D 3U' F 3R 2D 3D2 F R' 3B F2 U' 3F D2 2F2 R2 F 3D' 2U' 3F' 2D' 3D2
*3. *2R2 2D2 3F L 2D 2F' 2L' R2 2U' U' R' 2U U' 2B2 3B2 L2 3R2 D' U2 3B' 3U2 3F2 2R 2D 3B 3L2 3U2 R 2U B R2 U' 3B2 2F' D2 3U 2F2 F2 2R' 2U' 2F2 R 3B' U' R' B 2L2 3R 3B 2R2 B' U' 2B 2D 3F2 3R 2R' R' 2F' 2L' 3B F 3R R' 2F2 3U2 2B' F D' 3U2 L 2F2 3L2 D' 2D' 3D 2U U2 3L' 3R2 B' 2B D' 2U2 U2 3R 2U' L2 3L 2D2 3U2 2F F' D2 2D' 2F R' 2U2 2L 2R'
*4. *3L' 2R2 2B 2L' B2 3F' 3U' B 3U L2 3B 3F' 2L 3R 3D' 2B' 3R 3F' 2R 2B' U2 3B 3R2 2R' D 3R2 R U2 L2 B2 2D' 2B' F 3R 3B' L2 3D' 3U' 2U2 B2 2F 3L' 2R' 3F L' 2U' U2 2L 3L2 3U2 3L' R' 2U L2 F' R2 2D2 2B 2R' R2 3B' 2R B 3D2 2B' F2 3R' D 3D2 2U R2 2D' 3D' 2U R U' 3F' D 2D U' B 2U' 2R 3F 2F 3L B' 3B2 3R 3B' 3F D' 2D2 3U' 2B L2 2B' L' 3R2 2D
*5. *U' 3R' 3D' U2 2F R2 2D2 3F' 3U 3R' 3F' 3L2 2B 3B2 3L2 2D2 2U2 2L 3B2 3F 3D 3R' R B2 L' 3F 2L2 2R' 3F2 L 3L' 2U2 2B 2L' 3F2 3L2 3D 3U' 3R B2 2R2 2B2 F 2L 3B D' 3U2 2U 2L' 2B' D' U' 3F2 2F2 3L2 2R D' 3B 3L' 2B 3B L2 2D 3L' B2 3B 2F2 L2 B2 D' 3L2 3F' 2D B' 2B 3F' 2F2 F2 L 3B2 R 3D2 R 2F2 U 2R2 3F D' 3U 3B2 L2 D 2B 3D 3U2 2U2 B 2F 2D' 3D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' R U R2 F' U' F
*2. *U2 F' U R' U F2 R2 F' U2
*3. *F2 R U' F2 R U2 F' R' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U B2 D R2 U' F' D' R F R' D' U' R' B' F'
*2. *L2 D F2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U B' L B2 D2 U R2 F U L2 F
*3. *R' F R' D' F' U2 R' F R2 L' U' B2 U' R2 U2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 U' R' F' U2 F Uw L' Uw2 U' L2 B2 L Rw2 B2 F2 U R2 U L' R2 U' R2 Fw Rw B2 Fw L F2 L U2 Fw' Rw D' R F' R' D2 B2 Rw2
*2. *F2 R2 Fw R2 D2 L Fw F2 Uw2 B L Rw Fw' F' D2 B' D Uw2 U' Fw L R2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw F' Uw2 Fw Rw2 R' Uw B2 L2 B L Rw Fw Rw'
*3. *Rw' F2 L' Uw2 F' Rw2 Uw2 U L2 R Fw2 F2 Rw' Uw F2 U2 R2 Uw Fw2 L B2 F' D' L Rw U' L2 F' U L2 R' F2 L2 Rw2 R2 D' R2 Uw2 R2 F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 B2 Lw2 R B F' D Dw2 L2 U Bw Fw Dw2 L' Lw' Rw' Uw' L' Dw' Lw' D Dw Lw Bw' U2 L Uw2 Fw D Lw Dw' R' Dw Fw' Rw F Dw' B' Lw D' R2 F' Rw R2 Dw' U2 L' Rw' Uw Bw R Dw Uw' Rw D' Dw Rw2 F2 L2 Fw2
*2. *Dw2 U Fw Dw' Uw2 F' L' Bw Dw F' L2 R Dw2 U' Bw' Lw R2 U' R' D F D2 F2 Rw' R' D Bw' Lw2 Bw Fw2 D Uw2 Fw2 U' Fw' Rw Bw2 Fw L U B2 Dw Bw2 D2 U' L Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Uw Lw' D' Lw' Fw2 Dw' Uw Lw' U Fw'
*3. *R2 B' D2 Uw Bw L2 R' D2 Uw' B Bw2 Fw2 Lw B2 F2 L F2 U2 Rw Bw Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' F L Fw2 F D B2 Dw' L' Lw Rw' R2 B2 Bw' F' Lw' R' Fw U Fw Uw R2 F2 Rw' B Fw Lw2 Bw' Fw2 D' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 Uw' U' B' Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2D2 2F 3U 2U 2B 2F' R D R2 F 3R D 2U' L2 2L 2U 2B2 F' D 2D 2F2 L' 3R 2R R 3U2 2L' 2R R 3F2 2L B' R 2D2 R' 3U2 2R D 3F2 L' 3F 2F2 R2 3U2 B2 2R2 3F2 3U U' R2 2F2 2D' U 3F 2U L 2R' B2 2D' U2 3F 2F D2 3U2 F' 2U U2 2F2 U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' 3B' 3F2 3R' 3D2 3F' 2F' 3U B 3U 3F2 L 2B' L' D' B 3F2 3D F2 U' B 3U' B' 3D' 2F 3U2 2R B U2 3R2 2F2 D' 3L 2U2 2B 3R2 3U2 2B2 2U U2 L2 3R2 2R2 U' B' 2B2 2F2 2L 3R B2 2L' 2R 3D' 2F R2 3U R' 3B' 3F2 L2 2B 3F 2U' 3F' D' L D' 2U' 2F R U2 R' 2B2 3B' 3F R 2B2 2D' R' F' L 2R' 3F2 U L2 2R' 3D2 U' 2L' 2B' U2 3B 3F' 2F' 3L2 3R' 2R2 2U2 B2 2D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 D B2 D2 L F2 D' F' B2 D2 R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L B2 L'
*2. *B2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 B' D' U L R' U R' F R D
*3. *R2 F' B2 R' L' U R B2 D' F' R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D'
*4. *B2 D2 L' B2 R F2 L B2 F2 D2 F2 D B F' U B' R F' D' L2 F2
*5. *D2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 F U' B' R' D' L R' U' L F L
*6. *F2 L' B' R F' R B R U' D2 R L' D2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 R
*7. *B2 U B2 D2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D L' U R2 F U2 R U F2 D B
*8. *R' D L' B' D R2 F R' L' B U2 F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U D
*9. *F2 L U2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' B U R2 D' B2 L2 B' D' F2 R'
*10. *F2 D2 R' D2 B2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L B F L D2 B' U' R2 B D' U'
*11. *D2 R2 B2 U' F R D' B U2 L B2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D'
*12. *B2 L' D2 R B2 L' B2 L' B2 R' D' R2 B' D' L U' B D2 R D
*13. *R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 R D B2 U' F' L' B' U R2 D' U
*14. *D F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D L2 D2 B2 L' F' U R2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 U'
*15. *B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 L B2 U B2 F' L D2 B' F' R2
*16. *F2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 F2 U L' F2 U B2 L U' R2 B
*17. *B R2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 R' F' U' L' B D2 U2 F' D' F2
*18. *L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 B R2 D' B2 L' F2 L' U L' D L
*19. *U' R' F D L U2 R' U F' L D2 F2 U2 D2 L F2 L' U2 D2 L2
*20. *L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' R F' L2 F2 U' L' B' R2 F'
*21. *U' F2 D' L2 R2 U F2 D B2 D2 F2 L D R F U2 L2 U' B' F
*22. *D R U' R' B' L D' F2 R D2 R2 B L2 B' R2 F D2 F' R2 D2
*23. *U L U' L2 B U2 L' F' L2 B2 R F2 R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R B2
*24. *R2 D U B2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F U R' B D L' R2 B' R2 B' F2
*25. *B L2 B' F2 D2 R2 B R2 F' R2 F' D' U2 B R B L U R2 B2 D
*26. *L2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 B' D R F R2 B' U' B'
*27. *D F' B' U' R' L2 U2 D' L' F' U' B2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 F2 U F2
*28. *U B2 F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R F2 U2 B U L B2 D' L2 B2
*29. *U' B L U L2 D' R2 L2 B' R' F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2
*30. *F' U F' B' D2 R2 L B L' B2 D' L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B2
*31. *R2 F R2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' D2 U' B' L' B F2 L2 F' U2
*32. *R' F2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 L B2 F D' B2 F R D2 B' R2 D R
*33. *U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' B' L F2 D' R' D' B2 F' D R2
*34. *L F2 B U' D' B2 R2 F2 L' B' R F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D
*35. *D2 R2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D F R D2 R2 D F' L' F
*36. *U2 B2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' F L2 U R' D L R D' R'
*37. *B L B2 R' F' U' L U2 D B R F2 B2 R L2 U2 R' B2 L' F2 R
*38. *R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L' F2 D L2 F L D F' R2 B
*39. *L' B2 D2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' F R' F D R2 U' F' L D
*40. *B D2 L2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L U B' D2 B D2 R B L U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' B2 L D2 B2 R' D2 L B2 D2 R2 D' B F U' F2 U2 F' L' F L
*2. *U2 D' B' R F2 U R' U2 D2 F B2 U' B2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2
*3. *L R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' B L R D U' L' B' U F2
*4. *D2 R B2 D2 R F2 L' B2 L' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L B D2 F R
*5. *R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B L' D R F2 L D2 B2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R D R' L D2 B D2 B U F2 D2 R2 B D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F2
*2. *F' L' U' R' B' R' D' F L U' B' D2 B R2 F L2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2
*3. *F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B L2 B D2 U' L R' F' D L F' D' U' L
*4. *D2 F R2 D2 B' L2 U2 F U2 L D2 B2 D F L2 B2 R B' L' U'
*5. *D R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F' R B R' D' F2 R2 B' D' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D2 F L U2 R B2 D B' F' L R' F'
*2. *F L F' B L' D' L' F2 L F U' L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 U2
*3. *U2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' F' L D R' U' B2 R2 B2 F D
*4. *L2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 L' F' L' B L' U F' L R' U2
*5. *F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U B D' L U2 B D' U R' D U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' U' R' F2 D B R2 D L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' U F U2
*3. *F' U2 L' U R' U' B' L' F' U R2 B L2 F' L2 F' R2 L2 F R2 F2
*4. *Rw' B' Uw R2 B' Rw D' Rw2 F2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw' Uw' L2 B' D' L2 Rw R' B' Rw2 F D2 L F U' Fw2 L2 R' Uw' R2 Uw Rw2 Uw Rw' R2 D2 U' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' F2 R2 F' U' F U' R' U'
*3. *D F2 L2 U2 R F D B' U' R L2 U2 B2 U D R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2
*4. *D2 B2 Uw2 B' F' L Rw' B2 Uw U Fw L' R F2 U2 B L' Rw2 D2 L2 Rw2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 U B' R2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 B Uw' Fw' L B' F U2 B'
*5. *Dw L Lw' F' Uw' B' L' Lw2 R' B2 L2 Uw U' B L Dw' U Fw U' Lw2 Fw2 Uw B2 Bw Fw2 L2 Dw2 Lw' D' Bw2 F2 Rw' D' U B Bw' U2 Fw2 F Dw2 Lw' B2 F2 D' Fw' Uw2 Rw Fw2 L' Rw' R Bw' D' Dw Bw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / UUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=-1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=5 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=3 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=5 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=2 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' U B' R' U B L r' u'
*2. *U' R B' U' B L B L l r b' u
*3. *L U L' U' L R' B' l' b' u'
*4. *U L' B R U' B' L R l r' b' u
*5. *R B' L B' U B' U l b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-3, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (6, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 6) / (5, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (-2, -4) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, 6) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, -3) / (0, -2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0) / (6, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 4) / (0, 4)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R L' U' D' R' D L R' D' U'
*2. *D R U D' U R' U' D' L' D' U'
*3. *R' D' R U R' U L R' L' D' U'
*4. *L' D R' L D' R' U' L R' D' U'
*5. *R D U R U' L U' R' U' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Sep 30, 2014)

2x2 : 4.51, 4.26, (5.77), 5.50, (4.06) = 4.76
3x3 : 16.98, 16.23, 13.25, 18.07, 15.72 = 16.31
4x4 : 1:01.51, 51.94, 49.73, 49.99, 49.22 = 50.55
5x5 : 1:45.73, (1:29.33), (1:54.30), 1:47.76, 1:43.09 = 1:45.53
6x6 : 3:11.75, 2:59.26, (2:52.10), 3:07.85, (3:28.92) = 3:06.29
7x7 : 4:34.53, (4:12.34), (4:34.76), 4:29.18, 4:16.04 = 4:26.58
2x2 BLD : 44.31, 54.73, 51.83 = 44.31
3x3 BLD : 2:17.58, 2:34.38, 2:09.58 = 2:09.58
4x4 BLD : DNF, DNF, 13:20 = 13:20
5x5 BLD : 27:18, 26:52
Multi BLD : 2/3 (12:05)
3x3 OH : (34.81), 45.52, 38.83, (46.47), 36.55 = 40.30
MTS : (49.77), (59.06), 52.87, 55.88, 52.75 = 53.83
2-4 relay : 1:18.15
2-5 relay : 3:20.41
Clock : 
Megaminx : (1:41.32), 1:34.45, 1:31.73, 1:32.72, (1:27.26) = 1:32.97
Pyraminx : 6.01, 5.56, 5.99, (6.44), (4.60) = 5.85
Square-1 : 46.40, 45.04, (55.98), 43.56, (40.19) = 45.00
Skewb : (8.85), 9.94, (13.77), 12.57, 13.21 = 11.91


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 1, 2014)

*3x3: *14.93, (17.02), (14.10), 16.65, 14.84 = *15.47*


----------



## ottozing (Oct 1, 2014)

Fewest Moves: 30

I had another half hour to look for insertions but I'm lazy



Spoiler



D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' U' R' F2 D B R2 D L'

Premove D'
D (Square)
U2 F (EO)
L' (Pair)
Switch
U R2 (Square)
D' L D2 R2 (2x2x3)
Switch
U F2 L' U L (F2L-1)
U' R U R' (AB5C)

Skeleton: D U2 F ^ L' U F2 L' U L U' R U R D2 L' D R2 U' D' (19)

^ F R F' L' F R' F' L

New skeleton: D U2 F2 R F' ^ L' F R' F' U F2 L' U L U' R U R D2 L' D R2 U' D' (24)

^ F L F' R F L' F' R'

Solution: D U2 F2 R L F' R F L' F' R' L' F R' F' U F2 L' U L U' R U R D2 L' D R2 U' D' (30)


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 1, 2014)

*2x2x2:* (9.85) 8.61 (7.23) 8.97 9.24 = *8.94*
*3X3x3:* 21.22 (23.48) (19.34) 22.82 20.03 = *21.36*
*4X4X4:* (2:09.44) 1:44.64 (1:27.98) 1:49.25 1:51.81 = *1:48.57*
*5X5X5:* 6:23.55 (6:41.56) 6:18.14 6:15.03 (6:14.06) = *6:18.91*
Fewest moves: *DNF*


Spoiler



1. D B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' U' R' F2 D B R2 D L'

U D' F' B D L R2 // CROSS (7)
B2 U' B2 U B' U' B U D B2 D' L' B L // F2L-1 (21)
B' L B' L' B D' B' D B' D' B' D B2 // ALL BUT 4 CORNERS (34)
.. time limit


----------



## Selkie (Oct 3, 2014)

*3x3:* 15.11, (14.12), (17.75), 16.58, 16.39 = 16.03
*4x4:* 1:19.50, 1:10.77, 1:19.46, 1:27.57, 1:25.75 = 1:21.57
*5x5:* 2:31.08, 2:27.95, 2:18.62, 2:26.19, 2:19.92 = 2:24.69

Pleased with the 3x3 and 5x5 having only solved very casually for a year. Life in the old hands yet!


----------



## Dene (Oct 4, 2014)

*3x3:* (20.57), 18.43, (13.05), 16.59, 15.42 = 16.81
*4x4:* 1:08.17, (55.03), 1:04.94, 1:00.15, (1:09.80) = 1:04.42
*5x5:* (1:29.24), (1:49.64), 1:34.89, 1:33.99, 1:35.90 = 1:34.93
*6x6:* (3:26.12), 3:13.26, 3:09.90, (3:00.44), 3:06.81 = 3:09.99
*7x7:* 4:25.80, 4:18.23, 4:28.26, (5:01.22), (4:16.86) = 4:24.10
*OH:* 33.24, 38.71, (DNF), 49.74, (28.83) = 40.56
*Megaminx:* (1:46.86), (2:16.33), 2:14.52, 2:10.62, 2:02.73 = 2:09.29


----------



## bran (Oct 4, 2014)

3x3: 10.10, (10.70), (8.87), 9.47, 10.05 = 9.87


----------



## Puggins (Oct 4, 2014)

*2x2:* (4.41), 6.26, 7.85, (8.01), 4.86 = *6.32*
*3x3:* 23.70, 20.34, 21.92, (17.82), (23.79) = *21.99*
*4x4:* 2:08.59, (2:25.56), (1:51.35), 2:16.78, 2:15.58 = *2:13.65*
*3x3 OH:* 1:14.12, 1:06.77, (1:18.78), 1:16.29, (57.73) = *1:12.39*
*Pyraminx:* 13.25, (16.70), 13.47, (10.65), 14.24 = *13.65*
*2-4: 3:00.27*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 6:14.422, DNF = *6:14.42*
*Multi-Blind: 1/2 14:54.52*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 7, 2014)

Results week 40: congratulations to EMI, qaz and Cale S

*2x2x2*(27)

 2.91 Rcuber123
 3.10 Iggy
 3.45 Lapinsavant
 3.54 SolveThatCube
 3.72 EMI
 4.25 qaz
 4.37 gj matt
 4.39 Wilhelm
 4.54 CyanSandwich
 4.76 bacyril
 4.89 G2013
 5.22 Cale S
 5.49 ichcubegern
 5.56 Regimaster
 5.60 giorgi
 5.89 NZCuber
 6.17 ws
 6.32 Puggins
 6.84 LostGent
 7.17 ComputerGuy365
 7.22 Mike Hughey
 7.30 Schmidt
 7.84 BenjaminW
 7.97 Bubbagrub
 8.94 MarcelP
 9.08 MaxHofer
 10.21 d4m1no
*3x3x3 *(37)

 8.44 Lapinsavant
 9.87 bran
 10.37 SolveThatCube
 11.24 EMI
 11.38 jla
 11.40 mati1242
 12.41 Iggy
 12.70 Wilhelm
 13.99 Rcuber123
 14.09 ichcubegern
 14.19 giorgi
 14.29 qaz
 14.72 G2013
 15.47 Sir E Brum
 16.03 Selkie
 16.31 bacyril
 16.49 Regimaster
 16.81 Dene
 17.41 Cale S
 17.70 obelisk477
 17.71 daryl
 18.06 Perff
 18.33 NZCuber
 18.62 CubeBird
 18.92 CyanSandwich
 19.05 BenjaminW
 19.36 ws
 19.39 LostGent
 20.27 d4m1no
 20.95 xchippy
 21.36 MarcelP
 21.48 Mike Hughey
 21.56 Schmidt
 21.99 Puggins
 22.61 ComputerGuy365
 32.35 Bubbagrub
 33.78 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 37.43 EMI
 42.98 Lapinsavant
 48.54 qaz
 50.55 bacyril
 53.42 Iggy
 56.41 SolveThatCube
 58.13 Wilhelm
 1:04.42 Dene
 1:05.40 NZCuber
 1:07.20 BenjaminW
 1:08.31 ichcubegern
 1:09.61 Regimaster
 1:12.90 daryl
 1:21.26 Cale S
 1:21.57 Selkie
 1:24.97 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.68 d4m1no
 1:28.19 Schmidt
 1:30.10 Mike Hughey
 1:46.37 CyanSandwich
 1:48.57 MarcelP
 1:49.00 LostGent
 1:56.18 MatsBergsten
 2:13.65 Puggins
*5x5x5*(19)

 1:20.21 EMI
 1:21.78 Lapinsavant
 1:34.93 Dene
 1:41.35 Wilhelm
 1:41.56 qaz
 1:44.63 Iggy
 1:45.53 bacyril
 1:45.69 SolveThatCube
 2:01.34 Regimaster
 2:03.22 ichcubegern
 2:16.87 G2013
 2:24.69 Selkie
 2:29.22 Mike Hughey
 2:32.64 d4m1no
 2:35.31 BenjaminW
 3:07.07 Cale S
 3:13.75 Kenneth Svendson
 4:47.31 MatsBergsten
 6:18.91 MarcelP
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:31.06 EMI
 2:52.44 Wilhelm
 3:06.29 bacyril
 3:09.99 Dene
 4:55.48 Mike Hughey
 5:00.78 BenjaminW
 6:02.18 Cale S
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:23.05 Wilhelm
 4:24.10 Dene
 4:26.58 bacyril
 7:18.85 BenjaminW
 8:01.09 Mike Hughey
 9:07.47 Cale S
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 20.18 EMI
 23.82 Lapinsavant
 24.17 Regimaster
 24.68 Rcuber123
 25.39 Iggy
 25.64 SolveThatCube
 26.69 giorgi
 27.12 qaz
 31.99 ichcubegern
 32.56 NZCuber
 32.58 Wilhelm
 36.86 BenjaminW
 38.93 ws
 40.30 bacyril
 40.56 Dene
 42.93 G2013
 45.28 Mike Hughey
 46.61 Schmidt
 46.71 CubeBird
 57.29 Cale S
 59.56 d4m1no
 1:01.58 MaxHofer
 1:12.39 Puggins
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:09.63 Kenneth Svendson
 1:25.87 Rcuber123
 1:36.61 qaz
 1:51.60 Mike Hughey
 2:20.67 Wilhelm
 3:16.13 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 13.29 EMI
 17.56 Iggy
 18.39 Rcuber123
 24.90 qaz
 25.02 Cale S
 25.53 Mike Hughey
 29.66 MatsBergsten
 32.45 G2013
 44.31 bacyril
 1:45.07 BenjaminW
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 40.57 Sessinator
 43.28 Iggy
 49.45 qaz
 1:15.88 Cale S
 1:19.76 MatsBergsten
 1:20.34 Mike Hughey
 1:39.19 EMI
 2:09.58 bacyril
 2:58.54 G2013
 6:14.42 Puggins
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:19.83 Cale S
 5:32.42 qaz
 7:19.11 Mike Hughey
13:20.00 bacyril
 DNF EMI
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

10:09.23 Cale S
11:37.43 qaz
13:03.38 Mike Hughey
13:29.08 MatsBergsten
26:52.00 bacyril
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

6/7 (15:48)  Cale S
5/5 (19:42)  Mike Hughey
8/12 (54:46)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (12:05)  bacyril
1/2 (14:54)  Puggins
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 53.83 bacyril
 1:14.22 G2013
 1:14.70 Mike Hughey
 DNF Cale S
 DNF qaz
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 57.14 EMI
 1:00.39 Iggy
 1:12.67 SolveThatCube
 1:16.93 qaz
 1:18.15 bacyril
 1:19.21 Wilhelm
 1:19.82 ichcubegern
 1:21.08 NZCuber
 1:38.14 BenjaminW
 1:42.73 Mike Hughey
 1:43.56 daryl
 1:50.66 Kenneth Svendson
 1:51.40 Cale S
 2:05.77 Schmidt
 2:27.26 LostGent
 3:00.27 Puggins
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:00.00 Iggy
 2:24.36 EMI
 2:55.42 qaz
 2:59.55 Wilhelm
 3:17.31 SolveThatCube
 3:20.41 bacyril
 3:58.57 ichcubegern
 4:14.85 Mike Hughey
 4:31.04 BenjaminW
 4:34.16 Cale S
*Magic*(1)

 1.87 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.45 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(17)

 5.81 Wilhelm
 6.39 Rcuber123
 6.54 SolveThatCube
 6.68 Natecuber
 7.09 Cale S
 8.73 daryl
 9.38 Iggy
 10.96 NZCuber
 11.91 bacyril
 13.20 EMI
 15.13 giorgi
 18.09 ichcubegern
 18.67 qaz
 19.53 BenjaminW
 19.81 Mike Hughey
 21.57 Schmidt
 31.66 Bubbagrub
*Clock*(8)

 7.19 Natecuber
 8.54 Perff
 11.48 Iggy
 11.49 Wilhelm
 11.92 EMI
 19.55 Mike Hughey
 22.01 Schmidt
 DNF giorgi
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.92 Rcuber123
 4.32 Iggy
 5.80 SolveThatCube
 5.85 bacyril
 6.18 daryl
 6.32 Wilhelm
 6.79 Regimaster
 6.80 EMI
 6.85 giorgi
 7.61 qaz
 8.29 ichcubegern
 10.00 Cale S
 11.86 BenjaminW
 13.15 Mike Hughey
 13.65 Puggins
 14.62 NZCuber
 14.83 Schmidt
 15.64 LostGent
 17.12 CubeBird
 17.74 CyanSandwich
 18.53 Bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:32.97 bacyril
 1:39.51 qaz
 1:47.00 NZCuber
 2:09.29 Dene
 2:52.44 Cale S
 3:07.46 Mike Hughey
 DNF EMI
*Square-1*(9)

 17.26 EMI
 20.31 Wilhelm
 21.34 Iggy
 34.27 qaz
 42.05 Mike Hughey
 45.00 bacyril
 53.39 Cale S
 1:23.30 Schmidt
 1:43.31 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

28 guusrs
30 ottozing
31 EMI
32 mhdef1
32 Attila
33 Mike Hughey
36 Rcuber123
39 G2013
39 qaz
46 mrjames113083
47 Cale S
48 CyanSandwich
52 MaxHofer
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

287 EMI
271 qaz
260 Cale S
251 bacyril
242 Mike Hughey
237 Iggy
227 Wilhelm
188 SolveThatCube
163 Rcuber123
151 ichcubegern
143 Lapinsavant
123 BenjaminW
115 Regimaster
112 Dene
111 G2013
109 NZCuber
103 MatsBergsten
92 giorgi
76 daryl
63 CyanSandwich
62 Schmidt
55 Puggins
53 Selkie
45 d4m1no
42 ws
41 LostGent
40 MarcelP
39 bran
38 Kenneth Svendson
36 jla
35 mati1242
31 CubeBird
28 Perff
27 Sir E Brum
25 Natecuber
24 guusrs
23 ottozing
23 gj matt
22 MaxHofer
21 Attila
21 obelisk477
21 mhdef1
16 ComputerGuy365
16 Bubbagrub
15 mrjames113083
15 Sessinator
11 xchippy


----------



## SolveThatCube (Oct 7, 2014)

Yay! I podiumed in 3x3!


----------

